# Vanishing Twin Syndrome



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

Okay you probably never heard of it i knew i didnt
Friday i was talking to my new therapist and i told her how in my youth i was obsessed with twins,twin movies, i even recorded myself in mirror mode and be talking like my twin was sitting next to me,and then id watch it back and saw my mirrored twin and was super happy kinda creepy i know but i was 9:b
So the psychiatrist told me i may have been part of a twin,and got traumatized in the womb cause he she either died or i absorbed her him..so i basicly ate my sibling :um
Appearently 1 in 8 pregnancy starts as twins

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vanishing_twin

*there is even a list of common "symptoms"

IDENTICAL TWIN SURVIVORS:
1. Almost surely left-handed
2. Dixlesyc and/ or scoliotic, or has dermoid cysts on the body, anomalies in organs
3. Has a eating disorder
4. Has suffered of depression
5. Likes looking at himself in mirrors or they can be afraid of their own image
6. He/She is narcisist and thinks for her/himself
8. Homosexuality possibly
9. Fear of death, abandonment, good-byes
10. They search a relationship with one person at a time
11. Feeling guilty all the time(without knowing what for)

RATERNAL TWIN SURVIVORS:
1. Probably left-handed, but also right-handed
2. Dixlesyc and/or scoliotic, or has dermoid cysts on the body, anomalies in organs
3. Eating disorders
4. Has suffered from depression, life seems empty, he/she feels uncomplete
5. He/She feels different and weird compared to other people
6. He/she wants to be alone, independent or he/she wants to be around groups of people
7. They feel the need to be in a deep friendship and sharing many things
8. They can also be hard to know, they have secrets and hide their personality behind a false identity or false attitude
9. Strong feminine side or for girls they can have a " boy " side
10. Fear of death, abandonment, not easy for them to let go
11. They grow up slowly, they have a need of parents
12. These people are extremely sensitive and they feel a compulsive need to help people and to be useful
13. They have many immaginary friends in their infancy and for a long time
14. They get along easily with twins, they think twins are very cool
15. They search for a group relationship

" Twinless twins of a order higher than quadruplets are extremely rare and they are always recognized as survivors of quintuplets, sextuplets from the beginning.Instead, for twins and triplets and quadruplets, there are millions of people who could be one of them but they never knew about it."

Am i the only one who thinks it sounds like a old wifes tale my therapist was serious?
I doubt my current behaviour reflects my "trauma" in moms womb lol.
Or maybe you are the "survived twin" as well?:blank


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

BrookeHannigan said:


> So the psychiatrist told me i may have been part of a twin,and got traumatized in the womb cause he she either died or *i absorbed her him..so i basicly ate my sibling* :um
> Appearently 1 in 8 pregnancy starts as twins
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vanishing_twin


I've never really understood how one foetus could 'absorb' another. Sounds like something out of a bad sci-fi movie. And according to the Wikipedia link you posted:



> Occasionally, rather than being completely reabsorbed, the dead fetus will be compressed by its growing twin to a flattened, parchment-like state known as fetus papyraceus.


So basically the one twin squashed the other one flat while they were both in the womb?

Cool.

That list of common symptoms looks sketchy to me - it reminds me of those personality profiles they have for horoscopes and zodiac signs and delusional people who believe they're the descendants of extra-terrestrials. Are there any physiological markers in surviving twins that indicate that they are one? I have a small dermoid cyst below my right knee. Who knows, it might contain the remains of my dead twin.

Dun-dun-DUN.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

I've heard of it, although I didn't know that being obsessed with twin things was a sign of it. Sounds cool to me.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I have read about it. The physical signs sure but the mental signs sound like bull.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Okay, this is all kinds of freaky to me. :um


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

tehuti88 said:


> Okay, this is all kinds of freaky to me. :um


Even freakier are conjoined twins and parasitic twins.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasitic_twin


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Even freakier are conjoined twins and parasitic twins.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasitic_twin


This guy is even freakier. I think he has a parasitic twin.


----------



## jules st (Feb 7, 2013)

Dear Broke Hannigan.
If you are not sure about this I can provide you with more information. 
Not many people are aware of the psychological impact and it may sound weird to others. Well, even a twinbond between living twins is hard to explain to non-twins. 
It might sound like a strange old wifes tale, or astraological profile as you want,, but the symptoms are real and typical for twinloss. Early twinloss is still twinloss, just very early. 
I recognize the searching feeling, and sometimes the feeling that something isnt right . I am a wombtwin survivor as well. It really depends on how you view the awareness of a growing being. The feelings are similar but much vaguer to the feelings a twinless twin has when they loose there twin early in life. 
If you want to know more, google womb twin, you'll find a website and a blog etc.


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## GeeHunter (May 26, 2013)

So basically the one twin squashed the other one flat while they were both in the womb?

Cool.

That list of common symptoms looks sketchy to me - it reminds me of those personality profiles they have for horoscopes and zodiac signs and delusional people who believe they're the descendants of extra-terrestrials. Are there any physiological markers in surviving twins that indicate that they are one? I have a small dermoid cyst below my right knee. Who knows, it might contain the remains of my dead twin.

Dun-dun-DUN.[/QUOTE]

I am a womb twin survivor (twinless twin) and i think your being very insensitive and commenting on something you don't know nothing about, if you want to share your opinion, then learn about what it is, be knowledgeable about it and then comment. if you felt half the pain twinless twins go through, maybe you'd understand, and for people who find it hard to believe these symptoms, there all true, as an example for 2. 'Dixlesyc and/or scoliotic, or has dermoid cysts on the body, anomalies in organs' i have dyslexia, Celiac disease dermoid cysts and reactive hypoglycemia!


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

5Identical + Fraternal = everybody. Those descriptions fit everyone a mind game.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

I have heard of this. I highly doubt you ate your twin and even if you did, it wasn't your fault. I've also wondered if I started off with a twin. Some of the fraternal twin points apply to me.


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

What a load of crap.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Survivor? How would you even remember it? If you can't remember something how can you feel any pain or loss?


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

You couldn't form memories that early.


----------



## carli37 (Feb 22, 2014)

So while doing some research I came across this and I thought I should contribute my story  
I am a survivor of a vanishing twin and seeying as I ALWAYS had the feeling that my twin was a boy I will list the symptoms pertaining to me according to the Raternal list:
I am ambidextrous 
I had 2 sermons cysts removed from my body, in which the doctors found the hair of my twin
I suffered from depression and severe anxiety, and am still struggling with minor anxiety
I have always seemed incomplete, always.
I feel entirely 'other' to society, I do not fit in, not in a bad or obvious way, I just don't function the same as the rest of the world. I was convinced that I had schitzotypal disorder a while ago.
I am either overly introverted and retreat into my imaginary life inside my mind (my shrink tells me I have an issue with reality) or I am so incredibly eager to be around everyone and am very physical with people.
I am very independent 
I cannot cope with people just being acquaintances and never getting close to someone, I need people close to me.
I am very hard to get to know and have an identity crisis almost everyday (granted I am a compulsive liar, but that ties in with my inability to fully grasp reality and so the need to create an alternate one) 
I have a very apparent 'boy' side it's kinda weird 
I went through a stage for about a year when I was 9 that I would cry mysel to sleep every night, convinced I wouldn't wake up.
I have a strange talent for empathy, I feel quite clearly why others are feeling and my health can even fail if I try to help too many people which I quite often do 
I have a few imaginary friends
I am also incredibly reflective and although not selfish at all I am quite self absorbed, I'm very introspective. I also spend long hours talking to my reflection in the mirror.
I think about the deaths of my siblings all the time, it just comes out of nowhere and I am paralysed by the ideas and they feel so incredibly real.
If you know the Myers Briggs indicator then I will tell you that I am an INFJ, something that I believe was partly formed in the genetics, partly in experiences and partly in the womb with a vanishing twin.


----------



## carli37 (Feb 22, 2014)

Also forgot to mention but when my mother first went in for an ultrasound they found twins and about 11 weeks later I think, there was just me. And the dermoid cyst they found was definitely a result of my twin, whom I absorbed. There is vast amounts of medical studies proving this a common occurrence.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

My twin ate me and later I fought my way out and now there's only me. That's a joke.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

BrookeHannigan said:


> *Am i the only one who thinks it sounds like a old wifes tale* my therapist was serious?
> I doubt my current behaviour reflects my "trauma" in moms womb lol.
> Or maybe you are the "survived twin" as well?:blank


Yeah it sounds like nonsense. I wouldn't take it too seriously if I were you.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

sounds like you need a new psychiatrist


----------



## Mar Z (Sep 9, 2014)

*Surviving Twin - Lesbian connection?*

Alright I know this is an old forum, but I've recently come to terms with being a lesbian and have started to wonder if there is any connection between my sexuality and being the surviving twin since my twin miscarried. I've been trying to research it but haven't come up with a whole lot. Anyone?


----------

